
Russian Nuclear Supercomputer 'Caught Mining Bitcoin' - afshinmeh
https://www.rferl.org/a/russia-sarov-nuclear-facility-workers-arrested-using-supercomputer-mine-bitcoin/29030004.html
======
HarryHirsch
Stupidity transcends national borders:
[http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-27779030](http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-27779030)

